# Dizziness, sore chest bone



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

When my IBS is acting up I also get a pain in the chest bone area and some dizziness. Of course my neck hurts, and elbow bones on both sides with great fatigue , yet not being able to sleep. Does this sound like fibro.? I have had all the heart tests and they were all normal for my age-57-. Also, one big pain area for me is my sciatica, some days to the point I cannot get out of bed for a long while, then I am in pain for days with a dull pain left there for months.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Knot,I have FM and IBS-D. I'm forty seven and I had that chest pain thing so bad a few months back that I drove to my doctor's office thinking I was having heart trouble.EKG and all were fine. I hate that chest pain, it lasts for days sometimes. What I do now is take a Xanax (tranquilizer) and it always goes away. Then I know its tension or FM or whatever.I think dizziness comes from the anxiety we have from all these symptoms!!feel better soon.love to all, mama-


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2001)

I've had the same thing pain in chest bone They thought it was something else and did multiple tests. And dizziness Along with being so forgetful. I was diagnosed with FM one month ago. Had IBS for 20yrs. And CFS for about 15yrs. Wow this has been so hard. But then the other day they told me I was going threw menopause also. Well I've had a very positive attitude. Xanax does help me a lot with the Ibs. Wish they would find a cure soon. I think these are all related to the same disease. The pain in my chest bone was my first symtom of FM.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

Yup, I recognise all that too. I've been in for a cardio test about 4 times in the past three or so years, each time convinced I was having a heart-attack, yet each time all of the tests have proved that I wasn't/didn't. There are certain days when I just feel tensed and get stressed out for little reason with virtually no self-control against it. It's mostly on these days when the symptoms are at their worst. Yet on other occasions when my "mental state" is better, I can tackle just about anything without any side effects. I can't understand it. The back-pain is familiar too and for me the IBS tends to come about a week or so before a bad spell of the other symptoms. Small comfort I know, but you're not on your own!


----------

